
Lockdown LUNACY: the thinking person's guide - s9w
https://jbhandleyblog.com/home/lockdownlunacy
======
jomar
Comprehensively debunked here:
[https://twitter.com/CT_Bergstrom/status/1272007583222513664](https://twitter.com/CT_Bergstrom/status/1272007583222513664)

~~~
moistly
With it being that extensively documented as fraudulent in almost every
possible regard, I think there is call to ban the user who posted it.

HN should not be a source of blatantly false information.

------
pinkfoot
It must be Thursday.

